# High Priced Lightning HG



## deenodean (Oct 16, 2013)

Can Anyone out there figure out why this jar is priced so high?  Also with the shipping costs it must be hand delivered! 

 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141077242540?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## botlguy (Oct 16, 2013)

They are counting on "The Stupid Factor" TSF and the fact that it has that "Rare" incorrect lid. Actually, I don't remember ever seeing one of those lids that would fit on a LIGHTNING. I might bid myself. []   NOT !


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 16, 2013)

Another case of "I can list for free so lets make life miserable for others", or just going fishing. 
 I'm thinking of doing it just as a protest on fees on the shipping myself. Why the H not.


----------



## MNJars (Oct 16, 2013)

Nothing special about that one.  Even the lid is wrong.  But, to be fair, I see jars like aqua lightnings priced extremely high in brick and mortar stores as well.  Maybe not quite as high as you'll see on ebay, but I've seen aqua lightnings priced above $75.  I've seen normal 1858's in aqua priced similarly as well.


----------



## coreya (Oct 16, 2013)

It's a dumb A** jar, You would have to be one to buy it. What an idiot!


----------



## LegalQueen (Oct 17, 2013)

It's like Botlguy said, it's the stupid factor.  But if you want a good laugh, here's some other ridiculous posts I found on ebay this morning 

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-BALL-PERFECT-MASON-BLUE-CANNING-JARS-QUARTS-/370921123028?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item565c9f2cd4

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Mason-s-Cross-Patent-Nov-30th-1858-Citron-Half-Gallon-Fruit-Jar-/390679152980?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af64ac954

 That second one has been on there every week for over a month, the bid keeps coming down about $25 each time


----------



## timmy (Oct 17, 2013)

Stupid stuff out there for sure! Drives me nuts! Just wanna send them a PM but NOT! Guess they'll figure it out!


----------



## timmy (Oct 17, 2013)

Four thousand dollars! I want some of those jars!


----------



## epackage (Oct 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  LegalQueen
> 
> It's like Botlguy said, it's the stupid factor.  But if you want a good laugh, here's some other ridiculous posts I found on ebay this morning
> 
> ...


 A simple email to the seller made her realize she typed the wrong amount into the price box, she sent me this and fixed the issue...

*Dear epackage02,*

 HAHAHA... oh my gosh... Thank you... People must have thought I was crazy,.,.made me laugh... thanks for bringing it to my attention.,. I would like to think I would have noticed it eventually.. but..... hahaha


*- hounds3*

 I checked out her other items and realized it was a simple mistake, all her stuff is priced normally...


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 18, 2013)

The seller on flea-bay who takes the cake, has got to be Roland Perrett, the guy who lists 1 dollar three in one oils for 600.00 dollars. the guy is a complete maroon.........


----------



## botlguy (Oct 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> A simple email to the seller made her realize she typed the wrong amount into the price box, she sent me this and fixed the issue...
> 
> Well, maybe,,,,, a little. $40 for 10 BPM is still $4 each which is 4 times (or more) what they are worth as collectibles unless there is something WAY unusual about them. At least now it's not ridiculous.


----------



## deenodean (Oct 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 She might need another reminder..as of right NOW she has not readjusted the price !!!  [:'(]  Perhaps if she gets a flurry of emails from all of us here she might lower it to $299.99  []


----------



## botlguy (Oct 18, 2013)

She might need another reminder..as of right NOW she has not readjusted the price !!!  [:'(]  Perhaps if she gets a flurry of emails from all of us here she might lower it to $299.99  []
 [/quote]


 The LIGHTNING is by a different seller! This has gotten confusing with others jumping the thread. I've been scolded for that.[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 18, 2013)

Maybe someone can start an ongoing thread like the two word game, call it the "stupid people on ebay but it's really none of my business" thread. I can name 10 separate ones off the top of my head... but I won't.


----------



## deenodean (Oct 20, 2013)

I sent The $300.00 Lightning jar seller a note 3 days ago informing her that this jar was not rare and only worth about $5-10 with the wrong lid. No response and no price change yet.


----------

